# My goldfish



## xoxsarahxox (Nov 10, 2011)

So I thought Id share a few pictures of my goldfish, when I got him he was a cute little goldfish and now hes grown quite large and has outgrown his tank and will be getting a new one very soon, Ive had him for 3 years now.

A pic of him when he was little









And now









































His other goldfish friend just passed away so now hes alone I was also wondering if when I get him a larger tank if theres any fish that dont get too large that can live with goldfish or should I just get him another goldfish friend? Im not looking for too large of a tank thats why Im on the fence about getting another goldfish. I just feel bad that hes living alone now( well theres a pleco in there but they are not great friends lol )


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like a regular Comet and yeah they do grow rather fast. Good job taking care of it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice pictures. Hes cute and looks really healthy!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Ghost Knife and ZebraDanio12


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

He looks nice and healthy.
I love comet goldfish.


----------

